# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  فضل شاكر

## ساره

منوعات 
*انسي اللي راح فضل شاكر*  
 




*أحاول* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*أحاول - قطر 2003* 
 




*أخذوا الريح* 
 




*أعمل إيه* 
 




*أنا بأعشقك* 
 




*اكذب عليك* 
 




*الحال* 
 




*الحال* 
 




*الحب القديم* 
 




*الحب شي ثاني* 
 




*الدور علي مين* 
 




*العام الجديد 2004* 
 




*العيون السود* 
 




*القصة وما فيها* 
 




*الله اعلم* 
 




*اللي انت شايفو* 
 




*المرايه* 
 




*الي راحوا* 
 




*امبارح بالليل* 
 




*انا بحبك* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*انا مالي* 
 




*انسي اللي راح* 
 




*اه ما احلاكي* 
 




*اول ما بشوفك* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*بموت فيها - قطر 2003* 
 




*بوسني وصالحني* 
 




*بياع القلوب* 
 




*بياع القلوب* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*بياع القلوب - قطر 2003* 
 




*تبكي علي* 
 




*تحت الشباك* 
 




*تدري ليه* 
 




*جرحتني عيونه السودا* 
 




*جواي* 
 



منوعات 
*جوايا* 
 




*حبك خيال* 
 




*حبك خيال* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*حبك خيال - قطر 2003* 
 




*حبيته* 
 




*حظك يا قلبي* 
 




*حقي عليك* 
 




*حلف القمر* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*حلوه يا بلادي* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*خدني معك يارا* 
 




*خذني معك دويتو مع يارا* 
 




*خلصت كلامك* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*روح* 
 



منوعات 
*روح فضل شاكر* 
 




*زي العسل* 
 




*سنين الشوق* 
 




*سهرني الشوق* 
 




*سواد العين* 
 




*سيد جروحي* 
 




*سيدي روحي* 
 



منوعات 
*سيدي روحي* 
 



منوعات 
*ضحكت الدنيا* 
 




*ضحكت الدنيا* 
 




*ضحكت الدنيا* 
 



منوعات 
*ضحكت الدنيا* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*ضحكت الدنيا* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*ضحكت الدنيا - قطر 2003* 
 




*طاير يا هوى* 
 




*ظلموني* 
 




*عاش من شافك* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*عاش من شافك - قطر 2003* 
 




*عديها* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*عشقتك - قطر 2003* 
 




*غايب عني ليه* 
 




*فين لياليك* 
 




*قال إيه بيسألوني* 
 




*قلبي عايش* 
 




*كنت مفكر* 
 




*لا تلوموني* 
 




*لا تلوموني* 
 




*لحظة لؤي* 
 




*لو سألوك* 
 



منوعات 
*لو على قلبي* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*لو علي قلبي* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*لو علي قلبي النهايه* 
 




*لو فاكر* 
 




*لو فاكر* 
 



منوعات 
*لولا حبك* 
 




*لية يازمان* 
 




*ليله لو بعد ليله* 
 



منوعات 
*ليه يازمان* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*مأثر فيه* 
 




*ما أروعك* 
 




*ما خلاص* 
 




*ما في مجال* 
 



منوعات 
*ماثر في* 
 




*مالي* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*متى تعطف علي - قطر 2003* 
 




*متى حبيبي متى* 
 




*متى حبيبي متى* 
 




*محسوبكم داس* 
 




*معقول* 
 




*معقول* 
 



منوعات 
*معقول* 
 



هلا فبراير 2008 
*معقول* 
 




*ممنوع عني الهوى* 
 




*من اول عمري* 
 




*من غير سبب* 
 




*من كثر حبي فيك* 
 




*موسيقي* 
 




*مين قلك* 
 




*نادي* 
 




*نار الشوق* 
 




*واحشني* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*والله مشتاقين - قطر 2003* 
 




*ودعتك* 
 




*وعهد الله* 
 




*ولعها* 
 




*يا حبيبي* 
 




*يا حبيبي* 
 




*يا حبيبي تعال* 
 




*يا حبيبي تعال* 
 



منوعات 
*يا حبيبي تعال* 
 




*يا حياة الروح* 
 



منوعات 
*يا حياه الروح* 
 




*يا غايب* 
 




*يا غايب* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*يا غايب - قطر 2003* 
 



حفلة غنائية 
*يا غايب 2 - قطر 2003* 
 




*يا قاسي* 
 




*يا مسهرني الليل* 
 




*يا مسهرني الليل 1* 
 




*يا هوى الغاليين* 
 



منوعات 
*ياغايب* 
 




*يانا يانا* 
 



هلا فبراير 2005 
*يومى بسنة* 
 



دبي 2004 
*يومى بسنة* 
 




*يومي بسنه*

----------

